# How do you tell if a foal will have good conformation?



## laurenlewis24

How do you tell if a foal is going to have good conformation? I am wanting to adopt a foal and the only pictures I have are moving (obviously because a youngster that young is not going to stand square). So how do I tell which foal will have good conformation? I am hoping for a hunter type horse and I have narrowed it down to several. Please help me in choosing one or maybe I should look elsewhere, either way, I would like to know how to tell what is good and what is bad. 

TB x Quarter Horse Filly
























TB x QH filly

















Appendix QH
















Paint x QH

















Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Casey02

Personally my favorite is the first foal, then my second choice would be the second one.


----------



## Dustbunny

No. 1 is a stunner!
They are all nice babies.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

It is a good idea, to be able to see youngsters, at three days, three weeks and three months, *on the dot*. This will often give one an idea of how a horse will probably turn out as an adult. It has worked out well for us, to have a really good look at a foal at exactly three months. 

Obviously you cannot do that. Some of the pictures are not really good and the last one looks as though it might be slightly younger than the others, when the pic was taken. Regardless, my pick would be as you have pictured them. I do like the first one best. 

Have you any pics of the sires and dams? That might help us get more of an idea.

Lizzie


----------



## ponypile

I once read a really good article on foal conformation, but I can't seem to find it. From what I remember of it (and some of my personal experiences) there are some things that you just can't tell from looking at a foal (better off looking at the parent) and some things that will change in only one direction.

For example: A foal or young horse that is post legged will always be post legged, but one that is sickle hocked or camped out behind can grow to have acceptable hind leg angles. Necks can "become" lower set but not higher (they can tie in lower). Pasterns can get lower but not steeper, so be ware of the foal with low pasterns (exception being a new foal that's "down" on his pasterns/hocks, it's best to judge this on an older foal). Shoulder slope can get steeper but not shallower, so a foal with a steep shoulder will have one as an adult. Major crookedness in the legs (toed-in/out, knocked kneed, cow hocked, etc) can't be corrected, but a small degree of crookedness can be partially corrected with effective trimming if caught early.


----------



## GamingGrrl

I really like that first foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

It's so hard to tell on such young foals because they are all legs and angles and so much can change (and will change).

The first seems to have a really nice body, but I'm wondering if its neck isn't going to end up a little bit too short.

The second has a longer neck, but it seems thick and rather unrefined with a very low tie-in.

The third has a neck/shoulder that I like the look of more, but his hindquarters look really steep and weak.

The pinto is cute but there's something off about it. I can't exactly put my finger on what it is, but something seems wonky there.

BUT, again, everything about foals so young is prone to change at any point. I'd need to see them in person, see them move, and preferably meet their dam.


----------



## laurenlewis24

The problem with seeing the parents is that all of these foals are nurse mare foals. Which means they were taken away from their dams at a few days old so the dam could go feed another, more expensive foal (usually thoroughbred race horses to-be).


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I had a feeling that might have been the case. 

Lizzie


----------



## toto

I like the first one too- very good lookin filly overall.. might be a tad too straight in the legs.. 

The second has a wasp waist and kinda looks camped under- with how its hips are angled- my opinion..

I also like the chestnut (3rd picture) but i dont really like the angle of the pasterns and it looks buck kneed.. hard to really judge a foal it may just grow out of it- but its sickle hocked too.

The 4th is pretty sickle hocked and a little knock kneed.

like i said though- they might grow out of the faults they have now but legs are a big deal to me.. All very adorable!  id take any of em!


----------



## Dustbunny

Okay, I really am a dim bulb when it comes to this kind of thing. The mares are bred just to produce a foal so she will have milk to feed another foal? Like dairy production?
Is planning and breeding considered for these now orphaned foals or will any product do?
Evidently I have lived a very sheltered life for lo these many years.


----------



## laurenlewis24

Dustbunny said:


> Okay, I really am a dim bulb when it comes to this kind of thing. The mares are bred just to produce a foal so she will have milk to feed another foal? Like dairy production?
> Is planning and breeding considered for these now orphaned foals or will any product do?
> Evidently I have lived a very sheltered life for lo these many years.


----------



## Dustbunny

That's disgusting.

And I thought many so called backyard breeders were irresponsible.


----------



## Casey02

So...where are the moms that gave birth to the "expensive" foals...

I would take those first two in a HEART beat!


----------



## Dustbunny

My guess would be the "valuable moms" are back on the racetrack or in the show ring.

After all, it's a business...don't believe I care for this aspect of it.


----------



## Elana

A rule of thumb with babies.. "Tops may come, but bottoms NEVER." This means the body may change a LOT.. neck.. but the legs are what they are. If the size of the joints are small and round on a foal.. they will be on the horse. If the hocks are way higher than the knees they will be later. 

The most common neglect I see in foals are the feet. Need to keep them trimmed and level to help that baby grow straight. 

I won't judge foals.. except by their parents (want to see both if I can) and their siblings if I can lay eyes on them too. Prepotency is a wonderful thing sometimes. Other times? Not so much!!


----------



## Elana

Nurse mares IS a business. The mare who gave birth is typically compromised.. maybe dead or did not produce milk or had some other issue. The nurse mares will accept another mare's foal and it is ticklish business. 

The mare who gave birth (on every farm I was ever on) was the desired mother to raise the foal. However, birthing is a dangerous business.. and mares can die or founder or colic or something.. and then the foal is better off raised by another mare.. if a nurse mare can be found. 

The nurse mare is typically returned to the nurse mare owner (the mares are "rented" IME) pregnant. Some of the nurse mares are quite good.. and some of the stallions they are bred to are more than the teaser stud. 

If you spent $500,000 for a breeding (Storm Cat stood for that) and the resulting foal was left with out a Mother due to complications of birthing or other accident, you would pay a lot to get a nurse mare in. 

BTW the nurse mare owners I knew NEVER killed the foals. Often they had a another nurse mare that was not rented out and because these mares accepted foals from other mares, they would "double" up the foals on one mare. Supplemental feed (milk replacer) was given if need be. 

Judge not lest ye be judged!


----------



## Horserunner

I like the 2nd one the most


----------

